# smoked mackerel



## moikel (Oct 1, 2016)

IMG_0117.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 1, 2016






Quick w/e smoke. Brine is my standard,black beer ,brown sugar,salt,oranges ,bay leaf,black pepper. Brined for 4 hours ,dried over night in the fridge. 

Into the smoker with a mix of apple & hickory.

Change of season here so the fishing changes with it. 

The big mackerel are only just coming in & are way to pricey ! Some really nice fish coming over from New Zealand.













IMG_0114.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 1, 2016






Linda "I dont do ugly fish" won't eat these guys.Personally I love this family of fish baked in the oven in what I was taught was Pizza makers style ,EVO,white wine garlic,lemon,basil,cherry tomatoes.


----------



## moikel (Oct 1, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Oct 1, 2016





Quick drain over the sink.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2016)

The Turbot are beautiful and tasty. Mackerel...Tried them a couple times. Not my thing, too fatty and strongly flavored. Now I understand there is a variety called Spanish Mackerel that are much more lean and mild but have not seen any,,,JJ


----------



## moikel (Oct 1, 2016)

What we call Spanish Mack can be 5 feet long. Great fish,very popular as a cutlet. Great on the grill just starting to come into season. Milder taste .
These little guys take smoke well. I eat them with pickles or in a salad with the best tomatoes I can find,radish,bitter leaves, sharp dressing.Great warm weather food.
My version is sort of old school British .
The turbot is very much a New Zealand fish I don't know if they are as prized as the Northern Hemisphere  version.


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_0121.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 2, 2016






Turned out really well .I let them cool in the smoker with the AMZPS still going but the MES turned off. The heads fell off a few so I now they are done.

They will be for salads ,or on toast with pickles or maybe even with black eyed peas in my take on a West African classic.

They are a big robust flavour &  I need to pull the meat off the bones & skin.


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2016)

I run up to the light rail corridor & pick some dandelion greens to go in the salad.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks good!

Nice smoke!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks good Mick! 

Not a big Mackerel fan. We used to get into them Tuna fishing here. We'd also get the Spanish Mackerel. Though milder still pretty oily. They are best smoked in my opinion.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks Great Moikel !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet they're Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only way I ever had Mackerel was called "Salt Mackerel", simmered in water in a frying pan. My Grandmother used to make it often for Sunday Breakfast.

I loved it !!

Bear


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2016)

I just gone out & picked a bunch of young dandelion greens. Linda,daughter of Croatian migrants won't play ball. I will make a salad with a fairly sharp dressing,best tomatoes I can find. I grabbed a few very young wild fennel fronds as well. Foragers lunch .


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2016)

IMG_0126.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 2, 2016






That was pretty good .Luch for one after Linda boycotted the wild greens.


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Mick!
> 
> Not a big Mackerel fan. We used to get into them Tuna fishing here. We'd also get the Spanish Mackerel. Though milder still pretty oily. They are best smoked in my opinion.


What we call Spanish are highly prized from warmer waters. They smoke beautifully but too pricey just now.

The little guys get pulped for  feed at  fish farms. I get it but I just have an uneasy feeling about feeding native fish to non native Atlantic salmon in pens that then sell for plenty because people want a uniform shape & weight portion of fish "that is not to fishy". Fed artificial stuff to get the right colour & prevent disease, I am a wild fish kind of guy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2016)

Moikel said:


> I just gone out & picked a bunch of young dandelion greens. Linda,daughter of Croatian migrants won't play ball. I will make a salad with a fairly sharp dressing,best tomatoes I can find. I grabbed a few very young wild fennel fronds as well. Foragers lunch .


I was practically raised on Dandelion Greens salad, but we used "Hot Bacon Dressing" on it.

Check it out below:

*Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)*

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 3, 2016)

M, They look tasty !


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 3, 2017)

i got a 15 pound kingfish or king mackerel, but its already cut into steaks. will it still cure and smoke the same?

                 













IMG_20161125_114240594.jpg



__ lunchmeat
__ Jan 16, 2017






Sorry I am new and cannot get imgur to put the pic in the post right.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2017)

lunchmeat said:


> i got a 15 pound kingfish or king mackerel, but its already cut into steaks. will it still cure and smoke the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 4, 2017)

IMG_20170104_085932406.jpg



__ lunchmeat
__ Jan 4, 2017


















IMG_20170104_121756563.jpg



__ lunchmeat
__ Jan 4, 2017






it came out fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks to the advice on this thread.


----------

